# Probleme mit Umlauten in der Java RE unter Debian Linux



## Achill (29. Aug 2004)

Hi!Ich habe auf meinem Server eine Java RE vorinstalliert, aber das Problem ist, dass diese keine Umlaute unterstützt (zumindest denke ich das). Es werden nämlich alle Umlaute als Fragezeichen angezeigt. Also z.B. : Wenn bei der Ausgabe meines Programms ein Ä ist, wird dieses als ? angezeigt. Kann man da irgendwas machen?
Also kann ich irgendwie  ein language-pack für java installieren oder kann ich die Ausgaben speziell codieren?

MFG Achill


----------



## Guest (29. Aug 2004)

Was kommt bei System.getProperty("file.encoding"); ?

Versuche mal folgendes so zum Test
java -Dfile.encoding=Cp1252 ....


----------



## Achill (30. Aug 2004)

System.getProperty("file.encoding"); ist auf ANSI_X3.4-1968 gesetzt.

Das java -Dfile.encoding=Cp1252... war ein super Tipp. Jetzt werden alle Deutschen Umlaute erkannt.Ich danke dir nochmal dafür  .

MFG
Achill


----------

